# Conector para cargador universal de ordenador portátil



## luisk (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola a todos: 

Tengo un cargador universal para portátil (antes tenía el propio de Toshiba pero dejó de funcionar con el paso del tiempo). El problema que tengo es que ahora no funciona el conector (es del tipo a los que aparecen en http://www.plusinformática.es/imagen/cargador universal.gif, aunque el cargador en esa foto sea para el coche). 
No sé donde comprar un conector suelto de este tipo (el cargador funciona). He llamado a ferreterías, tiendas de electrónica, etc. y sólo me ofrecen la opción de comprar una cajita con 8 conectores (uno de cada tipo, como los que aparecen en la foto del enlace), pero a mi lógicamente sólo me hace falta uno. Alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguir conetores sueltos de este tipo? 

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2009)

si en vez de llamr, vas a una tienda, lo eliges y te lo venden.


----------



## luisk (Ago 20, 2009)

He estado en varias tienedas pero me venden el kit completo con 8-10 conectores de los que sólo quiero uno. Pero me dicen que no me venden un conector sólo. Y yo lo que quiero es eso, uno suelto, no el kit entero


----------



## saiwor (Ago 20, 2009)

ni modo que te queda otra opcion ,....... comprar todo el kit


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2009)

compra todo el kit...y de paso tenes 7 conectores más para futuras aplicaciones...

solo que te faltarán las hembras..

de hecho...que también vienen por KIT's
jajaja


----------

